
On Building Coding Confidence - viiralvx
http://iheanyi.com/blog/on-building-coding-confidence/
======
jaawn
This generally rings true for me, it is almost required for developers to be
continuously learning and honing skills as new patterns, technologies, and
tools emerge. It is also generally helpful for developers to pursue side
projects.

However, I disagree with the author on the specific point of how CS curricula
are preparing students for "real life" development. The issue is not
necessarily that there are specific tools students aren't being exposed to, it
is that they often are not exposed to certain classes of tools at all (such as
source control, deployment/build tools, etc...)

There is an excellent post on Coding Horror that covers this:
[http://blog.codinghorror.com/how-should-we-teach-computer-
sc...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/how-should-we-teach-computer-science/)

